# 21Rs For Sale



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

SOLD: 4/20/2013

I have extensively modified a 2005 21RS to provide more space and to overcome some of the shortcomings of a stock Outback 21RS.

Outback Travel Trailer 21RS, with a slide out the back converts from a 22 ft. trailer to a 27 ft. trailer when the slide is extended. I have replaced the power cable, the cable to the tow vehicle, added backup lights, installed a Fantastic Fan, added a heat outlet to the bathroom, added a swingarm mount and a 26 inch flat screen TV, added a new power tongue jack, removed a cot and added a 5 drawer wicker dresser and modified the water heater circuit so that it can be run off an extension cord if desired so that the A/C, water heater and another appliance such as the microwave or coffee maker can be run simultaneously along with the refrigerator. I have also increased the strength of the slide for the bed and installed a means of supporting the bed while traveling. All LED lighting on the interior. This comes with a new 30 amp 25 ft. extension cord, two 30 lb. LP bottles, like new sewer hose. I have also modified a drawer by the sink to make it a full drawer, installed heavy duty slides on a drawer under the wardrobe and added a dish sprayer to the sink. I have also vented the range hood to the outside since Outback trailer range hoods are not vented to the outside. I set this up to be the perfect trailer, but my wife wants a trailer we can use full time. The tires are about three years old and in good shape as are the brakes and wheel bearings. My phone number is 920-570-3555. I am located in Green Lake, Wisconsin. The price I am asking is $9,995.


----------

